# BLUEBIRD House LOGISTICS



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

So the family wants me to make some Bluebird Houses... I watch Craigs list and a guy is giving away 30 linear feet of cedar fencing already in sections I can put into my pickup truck... right wood, FREE, bad directions to place but finally get it home.... 
Well, all the plans are based on 1x6x 6 feet boards....
These are 3.5 inches wide.... 

I am hoping someone ... or several people .... have ideas which will keep me from reducing too much of this wood to dust....

Have most tools .. but don't want to limit your suggestions... and it might give me an excuse to get something I had not had excuse for before... LOL

Thanks very much for any ideas you might have and share.
Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

One new tool you will need is a 1 1/4 forstner bit


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Got the ' Columbian' set which goes up to 1.5 inches...
Could justify one of those spade bits with the little nib cutter on the edge though.. LOL 
Actually, wouldn't a hole saw make less dust ?


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

i made one for a friend & used a hole saw & worked out okay. you could join 2 boards together using either dowels or even biscuits. you can pick up a cheap dowel jig fairly easily & you can use it for many different jobs.
les.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

OK... I have about 75 boards 3.5 inches wide which I need to make into 5.5 inch boards..
so I think I will make a slot in the edge and glue/pin ripped slices of more of the boards to make planks... if the slot is proper size for the width of the boards then ripping them should make easy connectors. As long as these BlueBirds don't have Ultimate Cage Fights inside these houses they should be OK.... ?


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

GBM
once u put them together they should be okay. i brad nailed & glued mine & havent heard any complaints so far.
les.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, then that is the plan... I may also run a kerf with the table saw to help the router bit clear the waste.... It should be pretty fast with no clamping involved... glue, pin, and let dry... then rip to 5.5 6 ft boards then cut to the various sizes called for in usual plans...I should be able to see the pins enough to avoid them in the next step..(?) 
I think I may use the design which leaves the slot at the top instead of the hole in the upper middle of the front panel. Seems reasonable given they are cavity dwellers and we are always trying to avoid sparrows and starlings stealing the box... 
Thanks guys... 
Feel free to add any comments or suggestions...and I will update this project process.


----------

